# medication and weight gain



## brijac (Dec 31, 2010)

I am on Metaformin 500x2 twice per day and pioglitazone x1 per day. I am really putting the weight on. I know that people say they do not eat a lot but I am NOt eating any more than usual and continue to put on weight. I can only assume it is the medication but cannot prove it. Has any members of the forum any similar weight gain? I have reaD THAT THERE IS ANOTHER MEDICATION i RTHINK IT IS SPELLED LIURAGLUPRIDE. THAT IS TAKEN BY INJECTION THAT SEEMS TO HAVE A WEIGHT LOSS EFFECT. aGAIN ANYONE ANY EXPERIENCE OF THIS. THANK YOU bRIAN


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi Brian, welcome to the forum  The medication you are thinking about is called liraglutide, also known as Victoza, and it is relatively new so not many people will have been prescribed it yet. There is also something called Byetta (also injectable) which quite a few of our members are on and have found that it has helped them a lot with weight loss as it makes them feel full on smaller portions of food, so you may want to enquire about that as a possibility.

It's a good idea to record your meals, including the carbohydrate and fat content, so the you can spot if there are any areas that might benefit from an adjustment or being omitted from your diet. Have you been able to discuss the weight gain with a dietician?

A good


----------

